# Questo è il libro dello studente? Sì, è (il) suo.



## aleksandraana

Questo e' il libro dello studente? La risposta sarebbe Si' e' il suo. (con l'articolo) o Si' e' suo (senza l'articolo)

Grazie,

Ana


----------



## oria

A me sembra che vadano bene entrambi, pero' ci vuole una virgola dopo il "si".

...anche se, pensandoci bene, la prima va bene nella lingua parlata, ma in un contesto formale o nella lingua scritta, io userei la seconda opzione.


----------



## vale75

Ciao Alexandraana! vanno bene entrambi. E' IL SUO(con "il") ha dentro un'ulteriore sfumatura di significato che è: E' il suo (*e non quello di un altro studente*), mentre E' SUO pone l'attenzione solo sul fatto che il libro *appartiene a lui.* 
Un'altra cosa...su *Sì* e su *è *ci vogliono *gli accenti *e non *gli apostrofi. *Ciao, buona giornata!


----------



## VogaVenessian

- Di chi è questo libro? È SUO!
- È questo il libro dello studente Pinco Pallino? SÌ, È IL SUO!
Comunque non ritengo un grave errore infilarci IL nella prima o toglierlo nella seconda.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho l'impressione che in:

"Il libro è il _suo_", la parola "suo" sia un pronome possessivo, mentre in:
"Il libro è _suo_", la stessa parola sia un aggettivo possessivo in funzione di predicato.

E mi pare che ci siano lingue nelle quali, a seconda del caso, la parola abbia un diverso trattamento.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## longplay

Ho la strana impressione che la domanda, così come posta, riguardi più l' "identità" del libro che quella del suo proprietario: " E' questo il libro dello studente?";
"sì, è proprio questo" (risposta di primo acchito). Però, è solo la mia interpretazione!

PS "E' dello studente questo libro?"-> "Sì, è suo". Idem per "Questo libro è dello studente?"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Sono d'accordo con Giorgio. 

"Questo è_ il libro _dello studente?" 
"Sì, è_ il suo_"

"Questo _libro _è dello studente?"
"Sì', è _suo_"


----------



## longplay

Mi spiace, ma concordo solo con la seconda versione: la prima equivale a "E'  <QUESTO>....il libro dello studente?"--"Sì, è codesto !" (se il libro è vicino o in mano 
a chi fa la domanda). In altri termini : "E' (proprio,davvero**) QUESTO il ilbro dello studente?"---"Sì, é questo".

**solo per indicare dove è l' enfasi della domanda, secondo me.


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Mi spiace, ma concordo solo con la seconda versione: la prima equivale a "E'  <QUESTO>....il libro dello studente?"--"Sì, è *codesto *!" (se il libro è vicino o in mano
> a chi fa la domanda). In altri termini : "E' (proprio,davvero**) QUESTO il ilbro dello studente?"---"Sì, é questo".
> 
> **solo per indicare dove è l' enfasi della domanda, secondo me.



Sfidone: adesso dimmi quando è stata l'ultima volta che hai sentito un non toscano usare codesto......


----------



## longplay

Non me lo ricordo, ma credo che sia italiano (soppiantato da "quello") oltre che "più" usato in Toscana. Ciao, Gigin !


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Non me lo ricordo, ma credo che sia italiano (soppiantato da "quello") oltre che "più" usato in Toscana. Ciao, Gigin !



Hai ragione! è assolutamente italiano, come anche pinzillacchera lo è......ma mi concederai che è parecchio desueto


----------



## Anja.Ann

LP  



> Mi spiace, ma concordo solo con la seconda versione: la prima equivale a "E' <QUESTO>....il libro dello studente?"



Non so se ho capito bene,  comunque direi di no. 

Ecco qui la mia interpretazione:

"Questo *è il libro *dello studente?" 
"Sì, *è il suo.*"

"*E' questo *il libro dello studente?" 
"Sì, *è questo.*"


----------



## longplay

AHHH! Ho scritto "soppiantato da...": non basta? Anche "pateracchio" è desueto, ma per facezia o ricordo "se po' di'"! (Quanti italiani sanno chi è il Gianduia?)
Ciao.

PS  Quanto sopra a Giginho, chiaro!

"Questo libro E' DELLO studente?". "Sì, è dello studente";// "E' Questo il libro dello studente <che appartiene allo studente>?". "Sì, è questo".

"Questo libro è tuo?" "Sì, è mio"------ "E' questo il tuo libro ?(o è quello là?)"-"E' questo".


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ...  "Questo *è il libro *dello studente?"


Ri-ciao, Anna .

Non so se capisco bene, ma la domanda posta così, si potrebbe interpretare anche nel seguente modo:
"Questo _è_* il libro *dello studente?"
"No, questo è il suo _*quaderno*_"

O no? ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Certo, Francis 

Se cambi la risposta, cambia il senso della domanda.  

"Questo _è il _libro dello studente"? 
"No, _è il suo_ quaderno"

"E' questo il libro dello studente?"
"No, _è quello_."


----------



## pizzi

Ciao a tutti .

LP, scusami se, da madrelingua italiana, incremento il numero di chi non ha capito cosa tu voglia dire. A mio parere la decisione se mettere o no *il* è assolutamente data dal contesto, che aleksandraana non ci ha fornito (la frase in realtà sembra essere presa da un esercizio di grammatica). 
E ho un modestissimo suggerimento: cerchiamo di aiutare i non madrelingua a districarsi nell'italiano, che già è abbastanza complesso di suo, e non ad impaniarsi con sfumature periferiche... 

Poi ogni forero fa come meglio crede .


----------



## longplay

Hai ragione, però a priori e con la giusta cadenza, "E' questo** il libro dello studente?" "Sì, è questo"; "Sì, è (il) suo" non risponde alla domanda in modo corretto.
**o "questo è".

Cara Pizzi, non è la posizione di "IL" che conta, ma quella di "questo" e di "libro" rispetto a "é", cioè proprio il modo di costruire la frase. A piccole scorrettezze
si passa sopra, ma la chiarezza ha un pochino di precedenza: voglio sapere chi è il proprietario del libro o se proprio QUEL libro serve a/è di Tizio? Non è poi
tanto periferico.


----------



## Anja.Ann

LP  

Sono, fondamentalmente, una persona paziente  ... ci riprovo: nel tuo post # 17 ripeti esattamente lo spostamento di verbo da me suggerito nel post # 15 proprio per evidenziare che la risposta data è condizionata dalla domanda posta.  

Se mi si ponesse la domanda proposta dall'OP, del tutto spontaneamente, risponderei: 

"Questo è_ il libro _dello studente?" ("Questo" pronome dimostrativo)
"Sì, è_ il suo_."   

Oppure:
"Questo _libro_ è dello studente?" ("Questo" aggettivo dimostrativo)
"Sì, è suo."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja.

Non solo hai pazienza. Hai anche ragione.

@ Francis
Naturalmente il parlante può decidere di mettere l'accento d'enfasi su questa o quella parola dell'enunciato, ma mi pare che la possibilità da te ipotizzata sia poco probabile. Tanto nel caso di:

"Questo è il libro dello studente?" 

quanto in quello di... 

"Questo libro è dello studente?" 

mi sentirei di dire che la forma non marcata vede un accento di FRASE su stuDENte, e quindi è intorno all'identità del proprietario che ci si interroga. (Ho tolto il corsivo perché potrebbe far pensare a un'enfasi sul _libro_).

GS


----------



## longplay

Vivrò col dubbio di ...chi è che cosa. Pazienza! Salve.

Riflettendo, mi lascio aperta la possibilità : "Questo è il libro..." "Sì, è questo"/"Sì, è il suo" (o di chi di competenza).


----------

